# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Silver Gelatin Photographs....What is the best interleaving?

## mspas

*What is the preferred material for interleaving silver gelatin photographs in portfolios?
*(To be clear, I'm not stacking photos on top of one another.  I'm looking to face each photo with a slip/sheet of material to protect the image.)
_
Would the Unbuffered Tissue from Gaylord be the best? (passed PAT)_

http://www.gaylord.com/Preservation/...%29/p/HYB01351
_
Dartek was recommended to me.  What are your thoughts?_

Thanks for your help!!

----------

